# ??programs, etc opening and closing by themselves, weird things happening??



## Shirley Barker (Aug 28, 1999)

Sorry, but I didn't know quiet what to title the subject. But here is my problem.....once in a while my pc will just start going nuts (what else is new  it will be like I have left clicked and right clicked on everything at once. windows start closing and minimiziing and everything, the task bar at the bottom will move to the side, some things open, other things close. It is very weird. It only lasts a few seconds. Can it be my mouse or what? Thanks for your help!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

I think you should start by having your system scanned on line at Trend Micro HouseCall 

Please post back with the results.

Good luck,


----------



## bestshotdude (Dec 26, 2001)

This may be a long shot but I had a similar problem some time ago and fixed it by simply taking apart the mouse and cleaning it and the mouse pad thoroughly. I got tired of doing that on a regular basis and went with an optical mouse now.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

shirly,you dont say whether this happens on-line or not,tony has the right idea do that asap.......but if it does it on-line go here.
www.moosoft.com download "the cleaner" install it,click on the update button,let it update itself then do a full scan.
come back here and tell us the results.
good luck


----------



## Shirley Barker (Aug 28, 1999)

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP GUYS....I BOUGHT A NEW OPTICAL EXPLORER MOUSE AND HAVEN'T HAD THE PROBLEM SINCE, JUST OTHER PROBLEMS NOW, LIKE THE MCAFEE ICON ON THE TASKBAR...WHEN I RIGHT CLICK ON IT AND CHOOSE RUN IT FREEZES MY PC...I HAVE V 6.02.1019 AND I UPDATE THE DAT FILES ALL THE TIME, I HAVE DONE ALL KINDS OF THINGS, STILL NOT WORKING! ANY SUGGESTIONS? I HAVE DONE PATCHES FOR THE VIRUS SCAN, EMPTIED TEMP FOLDERS/FILES, TURNED OFF PROGRAMS IN THE STARTUP, DEFRAG, SCAN DISK, THE ONLY THING GOING ON THE VIRUS SCAN IN MSCONFIG, STARTUP IS: McAfeeVirusScanService.......C\rogramFiles\McAfee\McafeeVirusScan\AVSYNMG.EXE. I would appreciate any help you may have! I will try anything (almost!)  
Also I am having alot of freeze ups lately, mostly while on a web page......any help with that?
thanks!


----------



## wacpt (Oct 25, 2001)

Try uninstalling Mcafee, reboot the system and see how it goes for an hour or so. If the problems reoccur then reinstall Mcafees. I would still do as tony suggested. There are some virus that can bypass Mcafees and Nortons.


----------



## Shirley Barker (Aug 28, 1999)

I did the housecall scan thing and it showed no viruses. then I uninstalled mcafee and my pc still freezes up! I am surprised I am still here typing this! Any other suggestions? I really do appreciate your help. Thanks!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Please post your startups. That may help:

Go to Start/run, and type Msinfo32, followed by OK.
Go to Software Environment/Startup Programs.
Now click Edit/'Select all', and then 'copy'
Paste the contents in your post.


----------



## Shirley Barker (Aug 28, 1999)

ok here it is..........

Event Reminder	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Broderbund\PrintMaster\PMREMIND.EXE" /Q
MSMSGS	Registry (Per-User Run)	"C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
Gator	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\Gator.com\Gator\Gator.exe"
CPQEASYACC	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\Cpqeaui.exe
POINTER	Registry (Machine Run)	point32.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Shirley,

Gator is spyware and will access the Net at regular intervals.

If you use the program as form-filler, remove it in Software add-remove, if it's there.

Now go to Start/Run, type Msconfig, and uncheck the following items on the Startup tab: 

Gator, Event Reminder, and CPQEASYACC.

Click OK, close Msconfig, and reboot. 

Tell us wehether there's any difference.

And you're not running an antivirus. Install one, 'cause not running one's playing Russian Roulette.

Good luck,


----------



## Shirley Barker (Aug 28, 1999)

I know I am not running a virus scan because I uninstalled it to see if that was my problem, and what about Gator? What is spyware? I do use it all the time for form and password filling, etc. Do you mean I should uninstall it and not use it? And CPQEASYACC is my keyboard internet keys, I use them to start outlook express and to connect to the internet. Are they known to cause problems?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Here's some reading:

http://www.spychecker.com/spyware.html 
http://www.cexx.org./

Gator is known for causing conflicts.

A much smarter alternative is RoboForm 

It is better than Gator, is faster, and doesn't contain spyware.

It also allows you to import Gator data, so that makes switching over a piece of cake.

It would be very useful to download and install Ad-Aware . This is a program which scans your system for spyware.

After having downloaded AAW, also download the latest Signature file (Reflist.sig) : http://www.lsfileserv.com/aaw/binary/reflist.zip
Unpack it to the Lavasoft Ad-Aware folder in Program Files, and have it overwrite the one that's there.

Then have your drives and registry scanned for spyware, check all found files and reg keys, click continue, and have them removed.
Reboot one last time.

And reinstall your antivirus. You're in a lot of danger without it running.

You can leave CPQEASYACC if you like.

Good luck,


----------



## Shirley Barker (Aug 28, 1999)

ok I did everything you said and McAfee still freezes when I right click on the icon in the taskbar and choose "run". anymore ideas?

and I have another problem that requires help! Actually my daughter does, she went to add remove programs and chose to uninstall net zero and then the desktop went away, she right clicked on it and clicked on refresh and it says that the desktop has been moved or removed. All icons are not there. I hope you can help! thanks!

here is what is in my startup now!
Event Reminder	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Broderbund\PrintMaster\PMREMIND.EXE" /Q
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
CPQEASYACC	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\Cpqeaui.exe
POINTER	Registry (Machine Run)	point32.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
McAfeeVirusScanService	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE
RoboForm	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormWatcher.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme


----------



## Shirley Barker (Aug 28, 1999)

To TonyKlein:

in reference to former posts:
ok I did everything you said and McAfee still freezes my pc when I right click on the icon in the taskbar and choose "run".......anymore ideas? 


here is what is in my startup now! 
Event Reminder Startup Group "C:\Program Files\Broderbund\PrintMaster\PMREMIND.EXE" /Q 
ScanRegistry Registry (Machine Run) c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun 
SystemTray Registry (Machine Run) SysTray.Exe 
CPQEASYACC Registry (Machine Run) C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\Cpqeaui.exe 
POINTER Registry (Machine Run) point32.exe 
LoadPowerProfile Registry (Machine Run) Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme 
McAfeeVirusScanService Registry (Machine Run) C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE 
RoboForm Registry (Machine Run) C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormWatcher.exe 
LoadPowerProfile Registry (Machine Service) Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Evidently McAfee and your computer don't really get along.

I believe you already tried uninstalling and reinstalling the program with no joy?

If that's the case, maybe you should uninstall it once again, and install another antivirus.

Good luck,


----------



## mark5019 (Nov 15, 2001)

this was not written by me but bt a person named grif 
try whats written

If you have not done so already,(the description of your computer sounds like you haven't) you need to shut down some of the programs that are running in the background that hog up resources and cause freezes and lockups. Try this: Restart you computer. Wait for it to load completely then, right click on My Computer, choose "Properties", then the "Performance" tab. The System Resources should be at about 90% or more at startup.(Mine starts at 93%) Most new computers have all sorts of programs running that don't need to be. So let's fix it. Click on Start-Programs-Start Up. If there are any listings in the Start Up area, you need to delete as many as you can.(Right click the listing and choose "Delete")(Find Fast, if its there, is one you will probably never need) Please remember that these are just shortcuts to programs and not actual program files, so its safe to delete them. Don't get rid of some that you really like like Microsoft Shortcut Bar or any others that you really want on the screen when it starts.

Then click on Start-Run, in the typing area put "msconfig" (without the quotes), press Ok. When the System Configuration Utiltiy box opens, click on the Start Up tab. You will see a number of listings with boxes and check marks in them. These are programs that run at start up. You can safely uncheck many of the boxes. Don't uncheck System Tray, Scan Registry, or your Virus Scan startup programs. After youre done, click Apply, then 0K, and the computer will ask you to restart. Do it and then check your resources again. Hopefully they are much higher.(Don't worry too much, if you make a mistake you can always go back to this box and put a check back in any of the listings you want)

If you have any questions about which program to UNCHECK in "msconfig", post back, or check for yourself at these sites: "<http://ww2.whidbey.net/djdenham/Uncheck.htm>" or "<http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_content.htm>". At this second site, which is probably the most comprehensive, click on the link, wait for the page to load completely, then scroll down to the "The Programs" area and click on the "Full List" link. You can look for any programs you have questions about there.


----------



## Shirley Barker (Aug 28, 1999)

Thanks for your post, but I have already done this. I took off everything I didn't need. And still it does not help. I am beginning to think that I just need to go with a different virus scan. I don't know what else to do. Thanks again!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just an FYI for everyone.....Shirley, I've merged your old thread with this one since they seem to flow into the same problem........


----------

